

US Army Considers a Smartphone For Every Soldier - fredliu
http://mobile.blorge.com/2010/12/14/us-army-smartphone-war-draws-closer/

======
jdp23
it's astonishing that it isn't already standard equipment ...

~~~
fredliu
If they are going to issue a smartphone to every soldier, I guess they are
probably expecting the phones being used under combat environment? If that's
the case, i'm not sure if any current smartphones can endure that environment,
not to say the the entire telecomm architecture is not designed to suit
military purpose either. So I'd actually be surprised if they are really going
to do it using just consumer smartphones.

